# Pictures of ambully's in GREAT shape please?



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

I dont think ambullys can look as lean and super cut like apbt's as I seen from performancekennels website , but does anyone have pictures of ambullys that are in GREAT physical shape? Just wanted to get an idea of how tone they can get.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)




----------



## dsgdlover (Feb 21, 2011)

There's a fairly new member that has video and pic of a awesome bully working his butt off, I think he said it was a camelot blood line


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mach0 has a gorgeous bully  He should be posting him up here when he sees this.


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Mach0 has a gorgeous bully  He should be posting him up here when he sees this.


I agree! Mach0's boy is handsome and in real good shape! :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Did you see his before picture? Major difference!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think any dog can be in great shape, some APBTS get starved and get that really dry look without any mmuscle density.

My Bully's metabolism is pretty bad and he is not the greatest worker but he is getting there. His coloring doesn't help at all specially when his coat is soo freaking shinny lol










you can use this diagram to get an idea of what a dog in good shape should look like I thin my dog is pretty close to healthy lol










This diagram is very good I hope other members can utilize it as I have


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Bernie is a good looking guy


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Did you see his before picture? Major difference!


Yeah, big difference!

There's Bernie! That boy has been looking in good shape too


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Bernie is a good looking guy


thank you ma'am:roll:


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Eric said:


> Yeah, big difference!
> 
> There's Bernie! That boy has been looking in good shape too


Thank you  I am going to off for 6 weeks when my baby is born so I am going to work Bernie like a mad man lol


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Uhh you best be helping your wifey gets some rest too!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Uhh you best be helping your wifey gets some rest too!


I am that is why I am taking 6 weeks off to help out:roll:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here ya go


----------



## DirtyD (Apr 16, 2011)

I knew macho would show, I kept checking back to this page to see that good looking ambully


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

DirtyD said:


> I knew macho would show, I kept checking back to this page to see that good looking ambully


Thank you 
It took me a little bit because I'm at work but ask and they shall receive ;-)


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

We are in the process of getting Luciano shredded and are holding out on pics til I feel he is there, but here are a few of some other bullys that I like that are in great shape....
Lions Den Bubba
















Lions Den Loco

















This guy has some great looking dogs


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Nice !!!!!! Boy is stacked


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Lions Den has some genetic freaks lol You can't build that muscle density with a workout regimen his dogs are naturally beasts.


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

davidfitness83 said:


> Lions Den has some genetic freaks lol You can't build that muscle density with a workout regimen his dogs are naturally beasts.


true story lol I like how he says "That shredded game dog gene" lol


----------



## SGV_Jester (Jan 21, 2011)

omg thats amazing


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies (Oct 23, 2009)

This is our boy Grunt, he's about 13 times Cairo (which i'm not bragging about that....in fact he's about to be nuetered).....this dog has some serious muscle & there aint no putting fat on this dog regardless of what you do. It's very hard to capture his muscle tone in pictures, i'm guessing due to his color but here's a couple pictures we captured about a year ago while he was running.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> This is our boy Grunt, he's about 13 times Cairo (which i'm not bragging about that....in fact he's about to be nuetered).....this dog has some serious muscle & there aint no putting fat on this dog regardless of what you do. It's very hard to capture his muscle tone in pictures, i'm guessing due to his color but here's a couple pictures we captured about a year ago while he was running.


He`s gorgeous! I`m quite partial towards the heavy bred cairo dogs.

All these Bullies are looking fantastic. [=


----------



## B-TownBullyz (Nov 14, 2010)

MrsSemperFiBullies said:


> This is our boy Grunt, he's about 13 times Cairo (which i'm not bragging about that....in fact he's about to be nuetered).....this dog has some serious muscle & there aint no putting fat on this dog regardless of what you do. It's very hard to capture his muscle tone in pictures, i'm guessing due to his color but here's a couple pictures we captured about a year ago while he was running.


Is he blue brindle?


----------

